# May 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of May 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## gmazz

Do we have to post all of our nominations at the same time?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Not at all, you can spread them out.


----------



## runnah

bentcountershaft said:


> Not at all, you can spread them out.



Exactly it's good to spread em before you submit your entry.


----------



## Overread

As the others have said you don't have to nominate them all at once, the only limit is that you may only nominate 3 times per month - otherwise you can post them all at once or one at a time whenever you wish through the month.


----------



## Quenten

Hi to all. I am new to this forum and i was looking were to post the photo of the month of May. Pls can someone help me as it is the first time posting for this competition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sm4him

Quenten said:


> Hi to all. I am new to this forum and i was looking were to post the photo of the month of May. Pls can someone help me as it is the first time posting for this competition. Thanks in advance.



You post it in THIS thread...however, PLEASE make sure you read that first post by Overread first so you know the rules...in particular, this is a "by nomination" competition--you are nominating someone ELSE's photo. You can't submit your own to this particular competition. Just in case that's where you were headed...


----------



## mishele

Ant by orionmystery


orionmystery said:


>


----------



## SquarePeg

Wow!  That is unreal.  Very cool.


----------



## leighthal

The Smoking Man by bigtwinky 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/327836-smoking-man.html






Not sure how to link this properly. Tried following directions but I'm either an idiot or windows challenged.


----------



## leighthal

The Infamous Biker by Ballistics


----------



## DarkShadow

This by Ballistics. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/328534-infamous-biker.html


----------



## Overread

Dark something has messed up and the image isn't showing. If possibly link directly to the thread itself.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks Overread linked broken picture.


----------



## Overread

Hmm which photo are you nominating - if its the first one then scroll up - leighthal got here earlier and nominated it already


----------



## DarkShadow

Arg,It was for the same picture.My bad.what to do now.:waiting: DS has messed so bad.


----------



## Overread

Only 3 nominations so far - come on don't give them an easy month (as if they are 3 great nominations!) less than 24 hours to get a few more in!


----------



## Demers18

Ro67bert said:


> Do we have to post all of our nominations at the same time?



I would read the first page as it answers your question, however, to answer it again, no you do not. It is actually recommended to spread them out.


----------



## thomaspaker

hey Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina5731

I will share very soon.


----------

